# What to build?



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I am in the process of putting together the rest of my un-made models which is quite a few and came across 60 skeletons for my tomb kings and now can't decide what to build them as warriors with hand weapons or spears or bows?
In my army at the mo i have two units of 30 spearmen and 25 tomb guard so i guess at least some of them will be made into bowmen but how many? HELP this is driving me:crazy:


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

IMO, if you have a regular opponent who doesn't mind helping you out a bit, play them both ways as stand-ins and see what works for your army. Assuming it is possible with the TK kits (I don't know, but it works for empire state troops) just glue down the bodies without arms, don't paint, and run a few games with them before you commit.

If that's not an option....I'd go 40 skeletons with hand weps, split them into 2 blocks of 20 to march up first and screen your chariots, then 20 archers. More than 20 archers seems excessive to me in anything other than a firing line type army

[EDIT]
Or what might be a better idea, 30 for a single block of handweapons, better chance of getting that outnumber, then 30 archers. I forgot how insane arrow of the asp is. Either way, best to try it out.
[/EDIT]


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for your input its greatly recieved. I have had a think what do you think about half warriors and half bowmen that would mean i would have 4 solid infantry units backed up by some bowmen? I have 15 chariots and don't usually shield them i try and get them in quick and have won many games with that tactic, though that can backfire quite spectacularly.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

You could make them all archers, because then you can make a big use of arrow of the asp, and you need to fire a lot of arrows if you're hitting on a 5+. But don't forget, apart from that they can't take Shields (i think), they are just as good in CC as normal Spearmen, and they can shoot at the enemy in the mean time. I reckon that no spears and no shields is worth the trade off, because your only getting a 6+sv from the shields anyway, and they will probably do more shooting than fighting in CC, so bows are better than spears.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

After alot of deliberation and a couple of practice games i have decided to go with 60 bowmen, they work as well as normal warriors and get to shoot them ha ha! Thanks again for your input it really helped.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

good choice . then you can have a unit of archers on the flanks or high ground, and the spearmen and tomb guard in the middle.


----------

